# Music that gives me goose bumps



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

I've just written this little post on my blog, and was wondering if people agreed with my selection, or if you have other suggestions.

Warning, not only classical, but didn't know where else to publish.

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/09/top-10-music-that-gives-me-goose-bumps/


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Every Mahler symphony is hair raising.

Same with Berg's opera Lulu.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2015)

Albert7 said:


> Same with Berg's opera Lulu.


If Lulu's death scream doesn't give you goosebumps, you're doing it wrong


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

_Ma mère l'oye_ by Ravel does it for me.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

A large part of all my favorite music has given me goosebumps one time or another. Maybe 20%, could be. So it's not required or anything, but it does say something.

Here's one. Vaughan Williams - Fantasia on a theme of Thomas Tallis 
The climactic part from 11:18 - 12:18, an entire minute of goosebumps. How great is that sound, with the natural reverb. Strings were invented and the cathedral was built for this very moment.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

Musicophile, nice list. Nothing wrong with lists. Some of my favorites on there to.

For me it's Bantock's stunningly beautiful 'Celtic Symphony'. I've listened to it a thousand times and it hits the spot every time.






Rarely performed, but how often do you get six performance level harpists in the same room?

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*Brahms*' _Alto Rhapsody_, Op. 53 (at least this performance of it):


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Cage + organ = fantasy horror show.






Or perhaps close enough.


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

The 'Cour d'amours' section of Carmina Burana always gets a response from me, especially the transitions from 'Veni, veni, venias' to the soprano solo 'In truitina', and then the rapturous solo 'Dulcissime' that leads into the hymn to Venus 'Ave formosissima' and then to the crushing jaws of fate... one moment please, let me brush a tear...

I love this recording with Michael Tilson Thomas and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Andolink said:


> *Brahms*' _Alto Rhapsody_, Op. 53 (at least this performance of it):
> 
> View attachment 72167


Funnily enough, I have exactly this recording recommended on my blog, and it could have easily made my top 10 as well. I had the pleasure of hearing this live, which makes it even more memorable.

http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/06...s-brilliantly-painted-by-philippe-herreweghe/


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Loads of great recommendations here, thanks. Many i already do have, some still need to check out. Great stuff!


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

The "despair" chord from Mahler 10...every time. Also what I consider the earlier version from the first movement of M9.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

The slow movement of Mahler's 5th does it for me


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vivaldi's *Stabat Mater* at the moment of 'Eia, mater'.

The opening of Rebel's *Chaos in the Elements*.

Purcell's *Dido & Aeneas*, Dido's song 'When I am laid in earth ... remember me'


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

This is true great music,


----------



## Bastian (Jul 12, 2015)

- The 'Tema con variazioni' from Sonata for solo violin (Brainard A3) by Tartini. I have no idea why this is not better known.
- Schubert's song 'Der Zwerg' with Matthias Goerne, 'Der Leiermann' (and others)
- 'Cum dederit dilectis' from Vivaldi's 'Nisi Dominus', Jakub Burzyński's version (I know, not everyone likes this).




- The end (especially) of Mahler's 'Das Lied von der Erde'.
- The middle section of Brahms' Quartet No.1, second movement 'Romanze'. It always startles me.
There are many many others.


----------



## Musicophile (May 29, 2015)

Thanks again for all your input. I will start publishing al of this plus some other reader suggestions regularly on my blog, starting here: http://musicophilesblog.com/2015/07/18/music-that-gives-my-readers-goose-bumps-part-i/


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

This.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

This is giving me some right now:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"Goosebumpa" by the Rolling Geese off of "Goose Head Soup."

Chorus: "Yeah, 'cause you a goose bumpa, goose bumpa, goose bumpa, goose bumpa, goo-oo-oo-oose!"

off of "Goose Head Soup."


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Tallis's _Spem in alium_ (40-voice motet)

Purcell's fantasias for viols

The choral movements from Bach's _B-minor Mass_ and _Magnificat_

Beethoven's _"Pastoral" Symphony_, _"Archduke" Trio_, late quartets, _Grosse Fuge_ - for starters

Brahms chamber works for piano and strings.

In Wagner, Wotan's farewell from _Die Walkure_, "O sink hernieder" and Brangene's warning from _Tristan_, the act one transformation music and final scene of _Parsifal_ - and so on

Rachmaninoff's symphonies #2 and #3, _Symphonic Dances_, and _Isle of the Dead_

Sibelius's symphonies #4, 5 and 7, _Kullervo_, and _Tapiola_

The voice of Enrico Caruso


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> This is giving me some right now:


Great find! Notice how Lenny plays a little air violin with the baton at the 30:28 mark. Such a ham was he!


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

Monteverdi: L'Orpheo, The intense choir: "Ahi, Caso acerbo..." (not to be listened to in isolation of the rest of the opera!)

Bach: the opening choirs in both the St John and the St Matthew passions.
Bach: the attacca to the solemn 'Et in terra pax' in the Mass in B Minor (Gardiner, Archiv, is my favorite rendition)
Bach: cantata BWV 54, Wiederstehe doch der Sünde (With Andreas Scholl)
Bach: cantata BWV 105, Herr, gehe nich ins Gericht (Susuki or Gardiner)
...and also a couple hundred more cantatas...
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor
... and several hundred more works by Bach.

Beethoven: all the string quartets after op.18. One particular moment: the last couple minutes of the first movement of op.127
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge arranged for string orchestra by Sir Neville Marinner. (I've been imprinted by this performance 
thought I greatly enjoy several quartet renditions as well.)
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis. (Gardiner or Herreweghe)
...dozens more works by Beethoven.

Mozart: Sonata for two pianos in D, K.448

Brahms: the second movement of the Clarinet quintet.

Schumann: the fourth (among five) movement of the third symphony ('Rhenish') (Gardiner. I very much like all four symphonies conducted by him. His style is much more suited to Schumann than it is to Brahms.)

Richard Strauss, The oboe concerto (Lothar Koch or Heinz Holliger)
Richard Strauss, The Agamemnon motif in Elektra, and the Keikobad motif in Die Frau ohne Schatten (Solti for both operas)
Richard Strauss, the gloomy atmosphere in the first half of Friedenstag -- an opera that is unfortunately rather unsuccessful dramatically, with an unmotivated resolution to a happy ending. (Robert Bass or Sinopoli)

Bruckner, the first two movements of the 6th symphony conducted by Celibidache (deemed a successful performance even by some people who rightly deem Celibidache's tempi to be too slow in the other Bruckner symphonies.)


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

Bruckner and Mahler.

What? You want me to be more specific? 

OK! Bruckner's and Mahler's symphonies. That's as low as I go, buddy.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Webern's Sechs Stücke für Orchester

Gänsehaut


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

When the organ comes in, Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony. Wow!


----------



## padraic (Feb 26, 2015)

Lord Lance said:


> Bruckner and Mahler.
> 
> What? You want me to be more specific?
> 
> OK! Bruckner's and Mahler's symphonies. That's as low as I go, buddy.


So very much this


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Since topic starter also refered to non classical music

Klaus Schulze - Mirage (1977) 





Crystal Lake starting at 28:30 always gives me goosebumps, when I haven't heard it for a while. Those crystaline tones and Moog leads and basses that come in later, well, they're just perfect. And so are the scarce transpositions.  It's simply a magical recording. Rarely did synthesizers sound this good, before or after.


----------

